# هدية لاخواني بمناسبة العيد



## ali hedi (13 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هدية لاخواني بمناسبة العيد
موقع جميل و مفيد ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم..... في انتظار ملاحظاتكمhttp://www.planet-cnc.com/


----------



## chawkiz (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

البرنامج عندي كامل و اشتغل به مند 6 اشهر و كدلك بالليسنس 

و اعرف السيد كروكو مند فترة 

و كدلك تطلع الاخ طارق بلال الى الموضوع و قد عجبه البرنامج 

و لكن البرنامج مازال قيد التجربة و قيد التطوير 






و شكرا اخ الهادي على الافادة


----------



## chawkiz (14 نوفمبر 2010)

عل فكرة لكل من يريد شراء الليسنس فهي متوفرة لدي 

لكل تونسي او عربي

و كدلك الكرت USB + Micrtocontroller Pogrammed


----------



## ksaid (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا الاخ الهادي على مجهوداتك في البحث و توصيل المعلومات الى الاخريين هذا يدل على انك انسان تحب العمل و التعاون و الخير للجميع .
و نتمنى ان يكون شعار المنتدى التعاون و التقدم


----------



## ali hedi (14 نوفمبر 2010)

chawkiz قال:


> عل فكرة لكل من يريد شراء الليسنس فهي متوفرة لدي
> 
> لكل تونسي او عربي
> 
> و كدلك الكرت USB + Micrtocontroller Pogrammed



سامحوني اخواني لقد اخطأت في وضع الرابط كنت احسب ان هذا الملتقى لتبادل المعرفة والمعلومات لا للبيع و الشراء
اخ chawki عذرًا و ارجوا ان تكون مفيدًا و خاصةً في مواضيعي لا لاستغلالها لترويج بضاعتك


----------



## chawkiz (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ali hedi قال:


> سامحوني اخواني لقد اخطأت في وضع الرابط كنت احسب ان هذا الملتقى لتبادل المعرفة والمعلومات لا للبيع و الشراء
> اخ chawki عذرًا و ارجوا ان تكون مفيدًا و خاصةً في مواضيعي لا لاستغلالها لترويج بضاعتك



دائما تريد الهجوم 

على العموم المعلومة قديمة جدا و الكل تقريبا يعرفها 

شكرا


----------



## ali hedi (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ksaid قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا الاخ الهادي على مجهوداتك في البحث و توصيل المعلومات الى الاخريين هذا يدل على انك انسان تحب العمل و التعاون و الخير للجميع .
> و نتمنى ان يكون شعار المنتدى التعاون و التقدم



شكرا اخ ksaid على مرورك و اعرف جيد انك من الناس المتعاونين وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## ali hedi (14 نوفمبر 2010)

chawkiz قال:


> دائما تريد الهجوم
> 
> على العموم المعلومة قديمة جدا و الكل تقريبا يعرفها
> 
> شكرا



بالمناسبة اخ chawkiz انا لا اهاجمك و لا أرى سببا لمهاجمتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وبما ان المعلومة التي طرحتها انا قديمة كان بك الاجدر ان تطرحها انت منذ زمن:32: لا ان تطرحها للبيع الان


----------



## chawkiz (14 نوفمبر 2010)

هدا البرنامج لن يفيد احدا الا ان اشتراه 

لدلك الكتير يمرون عليه مرور الكرام فما الفائدة من برنامج demo

لدا لك طرحت فكرة ان كان احدا مهتما به فسوف اقدم له الافادة 

على فكرة البرنامج لا يعمل الا بليسنس كي فلا فائدة فمن اراد اليسنس كي و بعض المعلومات فلا يتردد 

و شكرا 

النية حسنة بادن الله


----------



## ali hedi (14 نوفمبر 2010)

طبعا البرنامج و الكنترول للبيع فانا شخصيا اشتريتهم الاثنين لاجراء بعض التجارب . 140 اورو ليس بالكثير اظن


----------

